# Hello, I'm Console-Hater.



## Blackhawk4

Welcome....umm nice (insert sarcasm here







) name. Definitely a old rig there


----------



## Nautilus

Welcome to OCN. Your rig is really older than mine!








EDIT: I mean older than my second rig. The one in the sig is actually a pwnage.


----------



## -iceblade^

welcome...

if you hang around here long enough you'll probably have a new system in no time.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Inktfish

Your welcome title is spot on!

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Console-hater*


I have a very old system, possibly oldest of all.

I came to here for a help









I stopped using Tomshardware due to inactivity from there.



Hehe welcome and my second rig is slower if im right









256 mb ram celeron 2.2 ghz


----------



## Anth0789

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## tK FuRY

Welcome to OCN.

I have that same rig sitting somewhere in the house. Maybe slower though, 1GHz 256MB.


----------



## Spritanium

You shouldn't be hating consoles with a rig like that


----------



## Kiggold

Hello and welcome to OCN!

If im not mistaken, my cellphone is faster than your sig rig. I think its time for you to upgrade :-D.


----------



## Firestorm252

hiya, welcome to the forums









please tell me with a name like that, you'll be active in the console-gaming news threads


----------



## Nalty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


welcome...

if you hang around here long enough you'll probably have a new system in no time.


hasn't worked for me yet
















so yeah, Hi


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


welcome...

if you hang around here long enough you'll probably have a new system in no time.


haha, true


----------



## IEATFISH

Welcome!!


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


You shouldn't be hating consoles with a rig like that










My thoughts exactly.

however maybe he actually hates gaming altogether?


----------



## Console-hater

Thanks. This is rig is also main one ;p. And ones I'm typing with.
It's so SLOW. I brought some parts and waiting for them at end of week. I'm also first time builder. Only upgraded once.


----------



## Console-hater

Nah, I only hate consoles, There's PS2 behind me and it's broken so I won't be buying another due to PS3 and Xbox 360 problems. If there's problems in PC, it will be fixed in no time.


----------



## Cyberbot

Sell your rig to a museum.


----------



## JohnDProb

my sister has a commodore 64 so quit yer dam whining young'un

of course my rig blows almost anything out of the water








+ rep
congrats i gave you rep because you actually went onto the internet to find this place that right there is effort


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Welcome to OCN!









And lotta talk about your sigrig. My girlfriend was running a Dell with P4-based Celeron and 256MB of RAM for four years.

After feeling pained everytime I'd go to her house and had to hop on her PC, I finally built her an e6400 PC.

Sorry for the tangential anecdote; hope you have a good time here


----------



## twich12

welcome by good sir! how can i be of assistance? build my rig but with a 1000w modular corsair psu, ocz plats, and 5870 in xfire (my future upgrades)


----------



## reaper~

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Console-hater

Thanks


----------



## UnseenRidge

I knew someone with an almost identical machine... I think it was about a year into Bush's first term









Welcome to the forums, and don't expect to keep the old girl much longer.
I'm starting to get itchy with my own system from hanging around here.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Console-hater*


I have a very old system, possibly oldest of all.

I came to here for a help









I stopped using Tomshardware due to inactivity from there.


Love your name, and welcome to OCN.

I remember when i first joined, i also had a similar system. 2.4 Celeron with 128k cache (the pain), 256mb ram and a TI4200 (was a beast at the time, in my mind







).


----------



## Rebel4055

i think my first system had 128mb of ram! D:


----------



## tNok85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


i think my first system had 128mb of ram! D:


When I had my first system, not even supercomputers had 128mb of RAM.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


i think my first system had 128mb of ram! D:


Mine was something like, 128kb.

40mb HDD, maybe.


----------



## KILLER_K

My first computer was a tandy with a cassette tape drive.

Welcome to the forums and enjoy your stay.


----------



## tNok85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*


My first computer was a tandy with a cassette tape drive.

Welcome to the forums and enjoy your stay.


My first computational device:










I think I win.


----------

